# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Festa del commercialista telematico

## danilo sciuto

In occasione del XV anno dalla fondazione, abbiamo organizzato *a Rimini* una festa a cui siete tutti invitati a partecipare ! 
Il programma sarà il seguente:  *venerdì 14 maggio 2010*: 
Convegno con relatori di altissimo livello !
Il convegno si svolgerà per tutta la giornata (mattina e pomeriggio), e consentirà ai partecipanti di maturare i crediti formativi.  *sabato 15 e domenica 16 maggio 2010*: 
Week end all'insegna del puro divertimento e del relax !
Anche se esiste già un programma di massima che stiamo mettendo a punto, non mancate di comunicarci le vostre proposte ! 
Intanto, potete segnare in agenda la data del 14 maggio 2010 ! 
Lo staff del commercialista telematico ci sarà, al gran completo !
Tocca a voi, se avrete piacere, unirvi a noi !   :Smile:

----------


## burrodicacao

Ci sarò !  :Smile:

----------


## roby

ci sarò!  :Smile:

----------


## luigino

> Ci sarò !

  Mi associo  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

già prenotato l'albergo...... :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> già prenotato l'albergo......

   :EEK!: 
quale? 
Stiamo aspettando le varie offerte per individuare un albergo ed andare - nei limiti del possibili - tutti lì, per stare insieme....
penso che verrà deciso entro la prossima settimana...  :Smile:

----------


## sera78

Vengo anch'io!

----------


## Contabile

Troppi i siciliani _chi si stannu "movenno"_ per questa festa.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> Troppi i siciliani _chi si stannu "movenno"_ per questa festa.

  E ancora non sai i nomi di tutti..... io invece so per certo della presenza di amici (siciliani) che tu (ancora) non conosci....  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Dei siciliani conosco il dott. Buscema ed il dott. Antico.  Conoscere gli altri sarà un onore ed un piacere.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Ok ok, vengo, che già pensare Rimini a Maggio mette di buon umore, qui sta nevicando!

----------


## fabioalessandro

io farò di tutto per esserci e poi ho un debito di un caffè con contabile
....anche se poi sicuramente me lo farò pagare da lui!!!! (alla cassa scapperò)

----------


## xd1976

aspetto di avere notizie + precise sull'organizzazione ma l'intenzione è quella di esserci :Wink:

----------


## roby

stiamo valutando la sala dove fare il convegno venerdì 14/5 [ma anche dove andare sabato sera...  :Smile:  ]
deciso quella ci dedichiamo alla ricerca di un albergo che faccia per noi... 
così poi lo comunichiamo a tutti...
Un attimo di pazienza!!!
Insomma!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Decine di adesioni già arrivateci via mail! Saremo in tanti!!
***
p.s.: sono gradite tutte le proposte su cosa fare il sabato... mattina, pomeriggio, sera...
Dobbiamo decidere tutti insieme...

----------


## xd1976

> Cosa intendi con "notizie più precise" ?

  beh devo vedere che albergo sceglierete no?  :Big Grin:  
sono un tipo esigente  :Wink:  
cmq mi riferivo anche a news + precise a livello personale...devo capire se in qll date posso liberarmi o meno 
cmq l'albergo se è con piscina è meglio...io la butto lì :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cmq mi riferivo anche a news + precise a livello personale...devo capire se in qll date posso liberarmi o meno

  I giorni sono quelli ! 
Siamo noi che aspettiamo notizie più precise da te, allora.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Io non posso venire.... :Frown:  
mi dispiace tanto!!!   :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io non posso venire.... 
> mi dispiace tanto!!!

  Le neomamme sono le uniche ad essere giustificate !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

A me sta girando la testa per combinare gli orari di navi, aerei e treni.  :Cool:  
Alla fine quasi quasi parto in macchina.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mt-gin@libero.it

> Ne parliamo mercoledì. 
> Io intanto ho messo sommergibile in B1. E non lo becchi !

  Spero di esserci anche io ...

----------


## roby

> Spero di esserci anche io ...

  spero...  :Mad: 
DEVO esserci...  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> spero... 
> DEVO esserci...

  
Perchè VOLERE è POTERE !!!

----------


## iam

Presente!  :Smile:

----------


## roby

> Presente!

  per forza....!!! Non c'era bisogno che tu lo scrivessi....  :Big Grin: 
**** 
entro lunedì/martedì dovremmo avere altri dettagli dell'incontro...
la sala ove si terrà l'incontro di venerdì 14/5 ...
l'albergo dove alloggeremo tutti.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per forza....!!! Non c'era bisogno che tu lo scrivessi.... 
> **** 
> entro lunedì/martedì dovremmo avere altri dettagli dell'incontro...
> la sala ove si terrà l'incontro di venerdì 14/5 ...
> l'albergo dove alloggeremo tutti.....

  ..... il calendario completo degli incontri di calcetto .........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
FORSE !!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> ..... il calendario completo degli incontri di calcetto .........  
> FORSE !!!!

  Lo scrivete anche qui? Allora chiudo la pagina della Gazzetta  :Wink:

----------


## sera78

Ma tutti uomini????
E le donne dove sono???????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma tutti uomini????
> E le donne dove sono???????

  Sicuramente ci saranno tutte le mogli !!!  :Smile:

----------


## nadia

ancora un po' di pazienza...  :Smile: 
a breve la location dell'incontro di venerdì 14/5... tutti invitati! Ingresso gratuito...  :Smile: 
... e gli alberghi convenzionati....
... poi il programma di sabato 15/5...
una cosa alla volta...
Intanto organizza l'agenda per essere presente in tutto il week end!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## roby

una cosa alla volta... la data dell'incontro è fissata da tempo: 14 maggio 2010... 
direi che oggi possiamo anticipare che il convegno si terrà nella splendida cornice di San Patrignano, a pochi Km. da Rimini...  www.SanPatrignano.org
INGRESSO GRATUITO
tutti - ma proprio tutti - sono invitati! 
a breve il dettaglio degli alberghi convenzionati...  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma tutti uomini????
> E le donne dove sono???????

  Ha ragione sera, chi invita un pò di ragazze?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nadia

segnalo con piacere gli alberghi convenzionati per la festa dei 15 anni del commercialista telematico, appena possibile occorre prenotare perchè in quel week-end ci saranno altre importanti manifestazioni a Rimini... *L'albergo "base" sarà l'Hotel Artis*, saremo quasi tutti lì...
vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf

----------


## Niccolò

> segnalo con piacere gli alberghi convenzionati per la festa dei 15 anni del commercialista telematico, appena possibile occorre prenotare perchè in quel week-end ci saranno altre importanti manifestazioni a Rimini... *L'albergo "base" sarà l'Hotel Artis*, saremo quasi tutti lì...
> vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf

  "Prima colazione a gran buffet, con golose proposte dolci e salate e _servizio
garantito fino alle ore 12.00_". Non c'è altro da aggiungere, Rimini è proprio un'altro mondo  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> "Rimini è proprio un'altro mondo

  Questa frase l'aveva già scritta io l'altro ieri ma l'admin mi ha censurato!!!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "Prima colazione a gran buffet, con golose proposte dolci e salate e servizio garantito fino alle ore 12.00". Non c'è altro da aggiungere, Rimini è proprio *un'altro* mondo

  Cos'è Rimini ??????????????  Da un diretto discendente del padre Dante questa non me l'aspettavo ......  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:    

> Questa frase l'aveva già scritta io l'altro ieri ma l'admin mi ha censurato!!!!!

  La tua frase si riferiva ad un refuso, che io ho corretto; corretto il refuso, ho ritagliato il tuo post. E non farmi perdere tempo a scrivere cose che hai già capito benissimo !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Cos'è Rimini ??????????????  Da un diretto discendente del padre Dante questa non me l'aspettavo ......

  Dai....Niki si era solo confuso..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mentre scriveva, dalla finestra del suo studio ha visto passare una bella bionda.....e è cascato un segnetto in più!  :Big Grin:     

> La tua frase si riferiva ad un refuso, che io ho corretto; corretto il refuso, ho ritagliato il tuo post. E non farmi perdere tempo a scrivere cose che hai già capito benissimo !!!

  E dai contabile....lo sai che l'admin è pigro no!?!  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> segnalo con piacere gli alberghi convenzionati per la festa dei 15 anni del commercialista telematico, appena possibile occorre prenotare perchè in quel week-end ci saranno altre importanti manifestazioni a Rimini... *L'albergo "base" sarà l'Hotel Artis*, saremo quasi tutti lì...
> vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf

  Prenotato ! 
Mitica sig.ra Marinella !!!  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Prenotato ! 
> Mitica sig.ra Marinella !!!

  prenotato... dove? 
Scelta n° 1 o scelta n° 2 ??? 
(sai.... così ci si regola di conseguenza....  :Big Grin: )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> prenotato... dove? 
> Scelta n° 1 o scelta n° 2 ???

  Beh, per festeggiare la salvezza occorre scegliere una location degna no?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> La tua frase si riferiva ad un refuso, che io ho corretto; corretto il refuso, ho ritagliato il tuo post. E non farmi perdere tempo a scrivere cose che hai già capito benissimo !!!

  In un'altro mondo la grammatica la faccio come mi pare  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Tornando a cose più professionali: fateci capire dove prenotate, non vorrei che nel dubbio tra una velina bionda e una velina mora qualcuno finisca per ritrovarsi col Gabibbo!

----------


## roby

i due alberghi sono entrambi validi, a 50 metri uno dall'altro....  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tornando a cose più professionali: fateci capire dove prenotate, non vorrei che nel dubbio tra una velina bionda e una velina mora qualcuno finisca per ritrovarsi col Gabibbo!

     

> *L'albergo "base" sarà l'Hotel Artis*, saremo quasi tutti lì...
> vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf

  
Tieni presente comunque che l'altro albergo, il waldorf, che ha già ospitato la convention del sett 08, è a cento passi ...... in senso buono, ovviamente !!
Solo che invece del gabibbo, ti potresti ritrovare i muratori ......

----------


## roby

Dopo il convegno di venerdì 14 maggio (a breve tutti i dettagli), quali proposte per la giornata del sabato 15 maggio?  :Smile: 
aspettiamo consigli!
- mare??
- partita calcetto?
- golf?
- un giretto alla manifestazione Rimini-wellness  Rimini Wellness 2010 ?
- un giretto nella splendida Santarcangelo, con visita alle grotte?
- un giretto nel centro storico di Rimini?
- un giretto in V.le Ceccarini a Riccione?
- visita al castello di Gradara? San Marino?   :Smile: 
altro?
vediamo le proposte?

----------


## iam

> Dopo il convegno di venerdì 14 maggio (a breve tutti i dettagli), quali proposte per la giornata del sabato 15 maggio?
> altro?
> vediamo le proposte?

  proporrei un sondaggio :Smile:  
io ci aggiungerei anche un giretto all'Italia in miniatura e/o l'organizzazione di una bella minicompetizione di Kart-Cross a Misano Adriatico  :Wink:  
Ma Gradara è un idea davvero interessante  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma Gradara è un idea davvero interessante

  
Piacerebbe molto anche a me rivedere il castello, magari stavolta trovarlo aperto ......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
E poi, quale migliore occasione per far declamare a Niccolò il canto V della "Commedia" !! 
Diciamo che Gradara potrebbe essere un ottimo post partita ....  :Wink:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

io ci aggiungerei anche un giretto all'Italia in miniatura e/o l'organizzazione di una bella minicompetizione di Kart-Cross a Misano Adriatico  
quoto!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> Dopo il convegno di venerdì 14 maggio (a breve tutti i dettagli), quali proposte per la giornata del sabato 15 maggio? 
> aspettiamo consigli!
> - mare??
> - partita calcetto?
> - golf?
> - un giretto alla manifestazione Rimini-wellness  Rimini Wellness 2010 ?
> - un giretto nella splendida Santarcangelo, con visita alle grotte?
> - un giretto nel centro storico di Rimini?
> - un giretto in V.le Ceccarini a Riccione?
> ...

  Io voto per calcetto, kart e Rimini Wellness  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io voto per calcetto, kart e Rimini Wellness

  E viale Ceccarini no ?
Sicuro ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Big Grin:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Cosa c'è in  Viale Ceccarini?????  :Confused:  Gli uffici dell'Agenzia delle Entrate forse?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Cosa c'è in  Viale Ceccarini?????  Gli uffici dell'Agenzia delle Entrate forse?

  ........ te lo dico di presenza, dottore  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

> ........ te lo dico di presenza, dottore

  Fagli un disegnino che forse lo capisce meglio....

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

friggo dall'impazienza di essere edotto Santità........ :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> friggo dall'impazienza di essere edotto Santità........

  Ma non ti viene in mente proprio niente ????  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...... la costiera romagnola non è sinonimo di ......... ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roby

> Ma non ti viene in mente proprio niente ????  ...... la costiera romagnola non è sinonimo di ......... ?

  ehm ehm..... di piadina romagnola, naturalmente!   :Smile:

----------


## iam

> ...... la costiera romagnola non è sinonimo di ......... ?

  ...... *Piadina!*!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

oilààààà, ma???? ma???  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  e io che pensavo di amabilmente conversare con fini cultori della scienza tributaria........o tempora o mores diceva qualcuno...chissà che non sia magari possibile ampliare la clientela...... :Embarrassment:  
ps. contabilità semplificata od ordinaria?......
ps2. suggerisco un tema da approfondire in sede di incontro del venerdì...spese di rappresentanza, pubblicità, sponsorizzazione o prestazioni di consulenza......

----------


## LaTofaContabile

Bella gente,
un piacere rivedervi... mi aveva informata già tempo fa il mitico admin  :Big Grin: 
ora cerco una compagna con la quale scendere, e se qualche anima pia mi da l'ok sarò felice di presenziare...anche se con enorme dispiacere leggo che la nostra Patty nn ci sarà  :Big Grin:  ma bellissima notizia  :Big Grin:  COMPLIMENTI PATTY!!!!  
ma le atre?? seta, simona? nn vengono loro ?   
super abbraccio 
LaTofaContabile  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma le atre?? seta, simona? nn vengono loro ?   
> super abbraccio 
> LaTofaContabile

  Beh, seta è amica di patty  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Simona deciderà venerdì 14 mattina ..........  :Big Grin:  
NOI ti aspettiamo !!!!!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> E viale Ceccarini no ?
> Sicuro ?

   

> Cosa c'è in  Viale Ceccarini?????  Gli uffici dell'Agenzia delle Entrate forse?

  Per fortuna c'è ancora qualche utente serio in questo forum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..... ed ovviamente non sono io  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per fortuna c'è ancora qualche utente serio in questo forum  ..... ed ovviamente non sono io

  Oltre ad essere serio, direi che non s'è mai fatto due passi in quella zona ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Mandrilli...... :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Per fortuna c'è ancora qualche utente serio in questo forum  ..... ed ovviamente non sono io

   

> Oltre ad essere serio, direi che non s'è mai fatto due passi in quella zona ...

  Eppure anche io ero convinto che Viale Ceccarini fosse famosa per qualche ufficio dell'Ade nelle vicinanze...  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

> oilààààà, ma???? ma???   e io che pensavo di amabilmente conversare con fini cultori della scienza tributaria........o tempora o mores diceva qualcuno...chissà che non sia magari possibile ampliare la clientela...... 
> ps. contabilità semplificata od ordinaria?......
> ps2. suggerisco un tema da approfondire in sede di incontro del venerdì...spese di rappresentanza, pubblicità, sponsorizzazione o prestazioni di consulenza......

  Sul Viale le prestazioni di Consulenza saranno ben liete di spiegartele!!!!!
Fidati... :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

Ora che ho capito la location del meeting.... non so se mamma mi manderà  :Stick Out Tongue:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

Se le dici che ti serve una CTP??????

----------


## Niccolò

> Se le dici che ti serve una CTP??????

  Se le dico così, mi fa ricoverare perchè pensa che abbia contratto una qualche malattia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

Mannaggia!!!!!
Il 16/05/2010 è il giorno della prima Comunione di mia figlia.
Non potro' essere di vostri. :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## roby

> Mannaggia!!!!!
> Il 16/05/2010 è il giorno della prima Comunione di mia figlia.
> Non potro' essere di vostri.

  oppure, come fanno altri, si arriva a Rimini il giovedì sera e si riparte il venerdì sera o il sabato mattina e così la domenica si è prontissimi per la prima Comunione!!  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

Rimini Reggio Calabria non è una passeggiata che si puoi' fare in 24 ore!!!!!!

----------


## roby

comincia a prendere forma il programma...
evento fantastico!
Venerdì incontro con docenti di altissima qualità! Sabato e domenica relax e divertimento!
primi dettagli alla pagina:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....rovvisorio.pdf
*** 
saremo tantissimi!!
prenota subito! Vieni con amici e famiglie!  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

Ciao a tutti,
io almeno per il week end ci sarò sicuramente....... il Castello di Gradara è uno spettacolo .... Danilo ... ho verificato è aperto!!! Anche il Castello ed il centro storico di San Marino sono da vedere. Per quanto riguarda Viale Ceccarini .... soprassediamo.
Se riesco a liberarmi sarò dei vostri anche il venerdi, al max solo il pomeriggio, sono a pochi Km da San Patrignano.... ma la tigre c'è ancora???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti,
> io almeno per il week end ci sarò sicuramente....... il Castello di Gradara è uno spettacolo .... Danilo ... ho verificato è aperto!!! Anche il Castello ed il centro storico di San Marino sono da vedere. Per quanto riguarda Viale Ceccarini .... soprassediamo.
> Se riesco a liberarmi sarò dei vostri anche il venerdi, al max solo il pomeriggio, sono a pochi Km da San Patrignano.... ma la tigre c'è ancora???

  Troppe volte ci hai dato buca: finchè non ti vedo non ci credo !!  :Mad:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lolly74

> Troppe volte ci hai dato buca: finchè non ti vedo non ci credo !!

  Ciao Danilo,
non essere cattivo! Ho dato buca una volta sola per motivi di salute di mia mamma..... ero giustificata. Comunque ho già inoltrato la domanda per un gg di ferie il 14/5 ..... ora vedo cosa mi rispondono! Comunque il sabato e la domenica non lavoro .... quindi ci sarò sicuramente! Gioco in casa!

----------


## Lolly74

Ricevuta mezza giornata di ferie per il 14/05 ..... quindi ci sarò sicuramente!
Felice di conoscere tutti i partecipanti di persona .... Danilo compreso!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ricevuta mezza giornata di ferie per il 14/05 ..... quindi ci sarò sicuramente!
> Felice di conoscere tutti i partecipanti di persona .... Danilo compreso!

  Benissimo !! 
Ma ... perchè mezza giornata soltanto ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## iam

> Felice di conoscere tutti i partecipanti di persona .... Danilo compreso!

  ehm.... ed anche Iam compreso??  :Confused:    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

> Benissimo !! 
> Ma ... perchè mezza giornata soltanto ?

  Solo mezza giornata .... a meno che non abbiano assunto la mia nuova assistente!! in tal caso .... tutto il giorno!! 
Ovviamente sarò FELICISSIMA di conoscere Iam!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Solo mezza giornata .... a meno che non abbiano assunto la mia nuova assistente!! in tal caso .... tutto il giorno!!

  Quindi facci capire: verrai la mattina oppure il pomeriggio ? 
E il sabato ? Non lo trascorrerai con noi ?

----------


## Niccolò

Oltre a venerdì e sabato, domenica resta qualcuno?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Oltre a venerdì e sabato, domenica resta qualcuno?

  Io resto fino al pranzo di domenica. A casa meno mi vedono meglio stanno .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

Vi raggiungo il venerdi primo pomeriggio e resto con voi fino a quando non ripartite ..... 
Per Niccolò: in Viale Ceccarini ci sono un sacco di cose ....

----------


## iam

> Vi raggiungo il venerdi primo pomeriggio e resto con voi fino a quando non ripartite .....

   :EEK!:   e se decidessi di non ripartire mai più????  :Big Grin:  
sei disposta ad adottarmi?  :Embarrassment:  
(non sporco, consumo poco, mi rendo utile....)

----------


## Lolly74

> e se decidessi di non ripartire mai più????  
> sei disposta ad adottarmi?  
> (non sporco, consumo poco, mi rendo utile....)

  Ok, andata.
Se poi sai cucinare bene .... assunto!!
Io sono un disastro in cucina però mi piace mangiare bene  :Smile:  
ADOTTATO!

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

IO SO CUCINARE BENE: guazzetto di polpo, scamponi in pastella, gamberi alla fiamma, 2 spaghi con le vongole ed ombrina al cartoccio....... :Big Grin:  poi brain storming di analisi di bilancio...... :EEK!:

----------


## nadia

l'organizzazione sta procedendo....  :Smile: 
è opportuno che chi non l'ha ancora fatto prenoti l'albergo...

----------


## iam

> Ok, andata.
> Se poi sai cucinare bene .... assunto!!
> Io sono un disastro in cucina però mi piace mangiare bene  
> ADOTTATO!

  che ne dici di uno spaghetto radicchio e gamberi?  :Wink:  
Un unico problema... ho difficoltà con le proporzioni degli ingredienti.... riesco a cucinare solo per due  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

La partita di calcetto è prevista anche quest'anno?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La partita di calcetto è prevista anche quest'anno?

  Ma certo !!!!!

----------


## nadia

E' ora di prenotare l'albergo...  :Smile:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf 
Fino a questo momento le camere già prenotate sono oltre 30!!!
Saremo tantissimi!
Non mancare!
Sarà un bel week-end tra amici (vabbe'... venerdì un pochino lavoreremo...)
Per gli "accompagnatori" che non sono interessati a seguire il convegno a San Patrignano organizzeremo qualcosa... 
:-)

----------


## shailendra

> E' ora di prenotare l'albergo...  http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf 
> Fino a questo momento le camere già prenotate sono oltre 30!!!
> Saremo tantissimi!
> Non mancare!
> Sarà un bel week-end tra amici (vabbe'... venerdì un pochino lavoreremo...)
> Per gli "accompagnatori" che non sono interessati a seguire il convegno a San Patrignano organizzeremo qualcosa... 
> :-)

  Temo purtroppo che in quei giorni mia moglie debba fare un intervento chiururgico alle orecchie...quando avrò la data precisa deciderò....

----------


## nadia

e' ora di prenotare l'albergo per chi arriverà da fuori Rimini e farà il week end con noi...
Già quasi 30 camere prenotate, alberghi convenzionati: http://www.commercialistatelematico....venzionati.pdf  :Smile: 
sarà una bellissima festa! Non mancare!

----------


## xd1976

Mi spiace dover comunicare la mia assenza, avevo risolto dei problemucci ed ero pronto a venire con signora...anzi signorina a seguito ma ho dei problemi con i bilanci (e relativi invii) e non me la sento di prenotare
Magari all'ultimo momento valuterò  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi spiace dover comunicare la mia assenza, avevo risolto dei problemucci ed ero pronto a venire con signora...anzi signorina a seguito ma ho dei problemi con i bilanci (e relativi invii) e non me la sento di prenotare
> Magari all'ultimo momento valuterò

  Dottore ..... TUTTI noi abbiamo problemi con i bilanci e relativi invii...... ma non ci perdiamo mica un incontro con amici !!!!!!     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Dottore ..... TUTTI noi abbiamo problemi con i bilanci e relativi invii...... ma non ci perdiamo mica un incontro con amici !!!!!!

  Io per avvantaggiarmi mi porto i 730 e li consegno all'Ade di Viale Ceccarini  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io per avvantaggiarmi mi porto i 730 e li consegno all'Ade di Viale Ceccarini

  Io stavo pensando di spostare proprio lo studio in viale ceccarini ...... così ogni tanto esco e prendo una boccata ..... d'aria !!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> Mi spiace dover comunicare la mia assenza, avevo risolto dei problemucci ed ero pronto a venire con signora...anzi signorina a seguito ma ho dei problemi con i bilanci (e relativi invii) e non me la sento di prenotare
> Magari all'ultimo momento valuterò

  beh, i bilanci si presentano fino al 30 maggio, rientrato dall'incontro tra amici (dove, ti assicuro!, si impara sempre qualcosa!) hai ancora due settimane di tempo... e quanto ti ci vuole??  :Smile: 
Perderesti di lavoro solo uno/due giorni lavorativi... si recuperano tranquillamente...  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Io stavo pensando di spostare proprio lo studio in viale ceccarini ...... così ogni tanto esco e prendo una boccata ..... d'aria !!!!

  A pensarci un po' vi invidio. Voi a Rimini, Catania, Reggio, Bari.... se siete stanchi o avete voglia di prendervi un'ora di riposo, chiudete la porta e fate pausa pranzo con un panino in riva al mare. Io se son fortunato mi ritrovo in una palestra affollata o in una piscina a litigare con il cloro  :Frown:  
Ecco perchè nel nord si produce di più: non è la gente, è colpa della mancanza di distrazioni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ecco perchè nel nord si produce di più: non è la gente, è colpa della mancanza di distrazioni

  E' verissimo !   :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> E' verissimo !

  M'immagino chi ha avuto la sfortuna di aprire uno studio in Viale Ceccarini  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> M'immagino chi ha avuto la sfortuna di aprire uno studio in Viale Ceccarini

  Eh sì .... ma non riesce a farmi pena !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

lo so però le società per cui lavoro hanno non pochi problemi da risolvere oltre al bilancio e mi lasciano ben poco tempo 
metteteci pure che i programmi per l'invio non mi fungono e che sarebbe per me la prima volta che li utilizzo 
magari se mi date un manuale  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> lo so però le società per cui lavoro hanno non pochi problemi da risolvere oltre al bilancio e mi lasciano ben poco tempo 
> metteteci pure che i programmi per l'invio non mi fungono e che sarebbe per me la prima volta che li utilizzo 
> magari se mi date un manuale

  Quali programmi?

----------


## xd1976

> Quali programmi?

  Fedra non riesco a farlo funzionare  :Frown:  e quindi non riesco ad applicare quanto leggo in giro.
Non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che non ne ho mai inviato uno (questo è il primo anno di lavoro in proprio) visto che l'unica cosa che non facevo nello studio di pratica era proprio questo.
Ad ogni modo sono abituato a provare prima una procedura per evitare di avere brutte sorprese e così non riesco a farlo.

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che non ne ho mai inviato uno (questo è il primo anno di lavoro in proprio).....

  Proprio per questo ti consiglio un paio di giorni di mare  :Wink:

----------


## xd1976

> Proprio per questo ti consiglio un paio di giorni di mare

  lo pensavo e lo penso anche io...se qui riesco a organizzarmi in tempo provo a salire. 
torno a cercare di risolvere i problemi con fedra e un manuale per l'invio telematico  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

> Torno a cercare di risolvere i problemi con fedra e un manuale per l'invio telematico

  Se andrai a Rimini in 10 minuti capirai come funziona FEDRA per l'invio dei bilanci e stai certo che ci metterai meno che a smanettare e guardare manuali. 
Tieni presente che in uno degli alberghi mi pare ci sia pure il collegamento WIFI. Per cui se ti porti dietro i file e le firme digitali, in uno dei rari momenti di pausa, potai spedirli, i bilanci, anche da lì.

----------


## Contabile

> lo so però le società per cui lavoro hanno non pochi problemi da risolvere oltre al bilancio e mi lasciano ben poco tempo

  Puoi pensare di proporre di farti affiancare per quei giorni da qualcuno.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Proprio per questo ti consiglio un paio di giorni di mare

   

> Puoi pensare di proporre di farti affiancare per quei giorni da qualcuno.

  Non credo sia il caso di arrovellarsi per convincere il nostro amico xd1976. Conosciamo benissimo il detto "volere è potere". Quindi se xs1976 vorrà, sarà presente a Rimini, anche se dovesse essere oberato di lavoro; se invece preferirà non esserci, non verrà nemmeno se vi proponete voi per fare il suo lavoro !
Mi spiace, ma per me è così. 
Chi avrà voglia di venire a Rimini, sarà il benvenuto !
Chi non ha voglia di venire, farà benissimo a restare a casa !!!

----------


## Contabile

> Rimini Reggio Calabria non è una passeggiata che si può fare in 24 ore!!!!!!

  Infatti non è proprio una passeggiata.
Dopo giorni di studio, prove di combinazioni per far combaciare orari per aerei e treni la doccia fredda è arrivata 15 minuti fa.
Mi è giunta email dove mi si comunicava che erroneamente le prenotazioni aree mi sono state si confermate ma al contrario. Ma si può?  :Mad: 
Perse ovviamente le promozioni e gli sconti e sono col "c...." sulla sedia per ricominciare. Ma si può?  :Mad:

----------


## Contabile

> Chi non ha voglia di venire, farà benissimo a restare a casa !!!

  Mangiato pesante?  :Big Grin:  Almeno sorrido un pò.

----------


## Niccolò

> Non credo sia il caso di arrovellarsi per convincere il nostro amico xd1976. Conosciamo benissimo il detto "volere è potere". Quindi se xs1976 vorrà, sarà presente a Rimini, anche se dovesse essere oberato di lavoro; se invece preferirà non esserci, non verrà nemmeno se vi proponete voi per fare il suo lavoro !
> Mi spiace, ma per me è così. 
> Chi avrà voglia di venire a Rimini, sarà il benvenuto !
> Chi non ha voglia di venire, farà benissimo a restare a casa !!!

  Miiiiihhhhiiiiii com'è diventato serio l'amministratore.... per fortuna non indossi una divisa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Quando lo dicevo io che è meglio pensare ai presenti invece che agli assenti, tutti si toccavano pensando che mi riferissi ai morti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## roby

confermo: fino a questo momento 32 camere pronotate negli alberghi...!!
E poi ancora diversi amici devono prenotare!!
:-)
E' già un grande successo!!
:-)
Grazie di cuore a tutti!!

----------


## Contabile

Anche se mi devo reinventare le prenotazioni per gli aerei siamo arrivati a 33! Prenotato.

----------


## LANNA

Io ho costretto tutti i clienti a portarmi prima i documenti per fare le chiusure dell'IVA e tutto ciò che occorre per le scadenze del 16 maggio :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , poi per le successive se ne parlerà dopo la vacanzuccia a Rimini  :Smile:

----------


## roby

> Io ho costretto tutti i clienti a portarmi prima i documenti per fare le chiusure dell'IVA e tutto ciò che occorre per le scadenze del 16 maggio, poi per le successive se ne parlerà dopo la vacanzuccia a Rimini

  Bravissimo!!! E quindi siamo a 34? Hai prenotato la camera? Quante persone? Quando arrivi? quando parti?  :Smile: 
sai... l'organizzazione... ha le sue necessità...  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bravissimo!!! E quindi siamo a 34? Hai prenotato la camera? Quante persone? Quando arrivi? quando parti? 
> sai... l'organizzazione... ha le sue necessità...

  Immagino che l'utente LANNA - che tu già avuto modo di incontrare già due volte  :Big Grin:  - arriverà con l'utente IAM !!

----------


## xd1976

> Non credo sia il caso di arrovellarsi per convincere il nostro amico xd1976. Conosciamo benissimo il detto "volere è potere". Quindi se xs1976 vorrà, sarà presente a Rimini, anche se dovesse essere oberato di lavoro; se invece preferirà non esserci, non verrà nemmeno se vi proponete voi per fare il suo lavoro !
> Mi spiace, ma per me è così. 
> Chi avrà voglia di venire a Rimini, sarà il benvenuto !
> Chi non ha voglia di venire, farà benissimo a restare a casa !!!

  Mi spiace aver provocato questa reazione, credevo di essermi espresso con tranquillità e franchezza. 
Dico solo che tra volere e potere scorre tanta acqua e non sempre è possibile farli coincidere.

----------


## LANNA

> Immagino che l'utente LANNA - che tu già avuto modo di incontrare già due volte  - arriverà con l'utente IAM !!

  Infatti  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Infatti

  A questo punto sono quasi sicuro che verrà anche l'utente IAMMA, ovvero la mitica sorela di IAM, giusto ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> A questo punto sono quasi sicuro che verrà anche l'utente IAMMA, ovvero la mitica sorela di IAM, giusto ?

  Al 99% si.
Bella questa della IAMMA  :Big Grin:  bravo!! :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> A questo punto sono quasi sicuro che verrà anche l'utente IAMMA, ovvero la mitica sorela di IAM, giusto ?

  Sarà fantastico sentirli nei loro slang, LEI romano puro LUI napoletano verace  :Big Grin:  hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi

----------


## Contabile

Problemi con gli aerei risolto.

----------


## roby

> Problemi con gli aerei risolto.

  Bravissimo Contabile!!!  :Smile: 
ci avevi fatto stare in pensiero!! 
L'incontro si sta rivelando un grande successo... saremo in tantissimi, spero che la nostra modesta organizzazione possa essere all'altezza... 
preghiamo tutti quelli che verranno di mandare una comunicazione per far sapere orario di arrivo e di partenza in modo da poter fare le necessarie prenotazioni contando il numero giusto delle persone...
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ho il piacere di comunicare che anche il mitico Mirko Caporali, autore dello straordinario software "Contabile Telematico", farà parte della partita di calcetto che si terrà sabato 15 mattina !!! 
Chiunque avesse piacere di partecipare, può comunicarcelo anche in questa discussione.
Si richiede soltanto una moderata tenuta atletica  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

E anche Claudio Sabbatini sarà del match !! 
Stiamo trattando con sky per dare l'esclusiva delle riprese  ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ho il piacere di comunicare che anche il mitico Mirko Caporali, autore dello straordinario software "Contabile Telematico", farà parte della partita di calcetto che si terrà sabato 15 mattina !!! 
> Chiunque avesse piacere di partecipare, può comunicarcelo anche in questa discussione.
> Si richiede soltanto una moderata tenuta atletica

  Chi non ha la tenuta atletica ha tempo per prepararsi... io vado a iscrivermi in palestra domani  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

> Si richiede soltanto una moderata tenuta atletica

  Io sono out allora. Niente tenuta. A che ora è la partita?  Gioca Federico?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io sono out allora. Niente tenuta. A che ora è la partita?  Gioca Federico?

  
Ma dai, si sa che il portiere non si sforza per niente !!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Federico ha detto che non potrà trattenersi anche il sabato. Ma verrà ostituito degnamente! 
Il match è previsto per la mattina.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ho il piacere di comunicare che sarà della festa anche l'utente "fabioalessandro": è stato lui stesso a comunicarmelo, ma non ha ancora avuto modo di scriverlo su questo thread perchè sta cambiando la tastiera del pc e non ha ancor deciso quale comprare.....  :Big Grin:  
Ma quello che conta e che ci fa piacere è che sarà dei nostri !!!   :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Calcetto.
Orario della partita?
Chi sono i convocati? La "coppia" arbitrale? 
Quest'anno non con la divisa grigia, almeno la mia squadra.

----------


## Niccolò

> Calcetto.
> Orario della partita?
> Chi sono i convocati? La "coppia" arbitrale? 
> Quest'anno non con la divisa grigia, almeno la mia squadra.

  Bravo, riportiamo un po' di ordine e serietà in questo forum  :Wink:

----------


## LANNA

Chi fa l'arbitro??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Calcetto.
> Orario della partita?
> Chi sono i convocati? La "coppia" arbitrale? 
> Quest'anno non con la divisa grigia, almeno la mia squadra.

  L'orario della partita sarà intorno alle 10.30 
I convocati che hanno confermato la loro presenza sono AD OGGI
1) Max Di Giovanni
2) Mirko Caporali
3) Claudio Sabbatini
4) Giuseppe Serrao
5) Danilo Sciuto Lopez
6) Marco Giorgetti
7) Maurizio Falcioni
8) Max De Bonis
9) Niccolò Roncucci
10) omissis 
Arbitro unico (dobbiamo fare economie......) Roby Pasquini. 
Le divise sono quele dell'anno scorso. Mi dicono che le hanno lavate.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ll'imparzialità e la serietà calcistica come arbitro del dott. BUSCEMA? Dove la metti?
Roby lo preferiamo in campo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ll'imparzialità e la serietà calcistica come arbitro del dott. BUSCEMA? Dove la metti?
> Roby lo preferiamo in campo.

  Io lo preferisco in porta !!!   :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> L'orario della partita sarà intorno alle 10.30 
> ....

  Facciamo anche intorno alle 11  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Stick Out Tongue:  
PS: com'è il tempo in quel di Rimini?

----------


## fabioalessandro

non ho voluto postare qui perchè al 90% dovrei esserci
ma mercoledi confermo in toto
anzi direi 98%
ps se vi serve un arbitro eccomi!!!! :Big Grin: 
si accettano bustarelle  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma mercoledi confermo in toto
> anzi direi 98%
> ps se vi serve un arbitro eccomi!!!!

  Mercoledì ??? Due giorni prima ?
Andiamo bene .........
Il 98% è una percentuale troppo bassa, in base alle esperienze passate ......   :Mad:    

> si accettano bustarelle

  Se verrai ti dirò la battuta che stavo per scrivere a proposito di questa tua affermazione. Sul forum non posso ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## MONPIR

> Facciamo anche intorno alle 11    
> PS: com'è il tempo in quel di Rimini?

  Tempo molto nuvoloso e un pò rigido per essere il 06.05  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> Tempo molto nuvoloso e un pò rigido per essere il 06.05

  Ma allora è estate  :Smile:  Qui è da Domenica che piove, e c'è anche un tizio va a giro scegliendo coppie di animali per farli salire su una barca  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Mercoledì ??? Due giorni prima ?
> Andiamo bene .........
> Il 98% è una percentuale troppo bassa, in base alle esperienze passate ......

  Miiihhhiiii come sei pessimista. Io vi dissi che venivo di sicuro e poi non venni  :Stick Out Tongue: 
PS: e a ripensarci mi dispiace parecchio, c'erano tante persone che avrei voluto incontrare  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Miiihhhiiii come sei pessimista. Io vi dissi che venivo di sicuro e poi non venni 
> PS: e a ripensarci mi dispiace parecchio, c'erano tante persone che avrei voluto incontrare

  Ooooooh, ecco.
La vendetta è un piatto che si gusta feddo.
Ci son voluti quasi due anni per prendermi questa rivincita ....... !   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MONPIR

> Ma allora è estate  Qui è da Domenica che piove, e c'è anche un tizio va a giro scegliendo coppie di animali per farli salire su una barca

  Allora mi faccio coraggio .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## roby

... e comunque arbitra Angelo Buscema!   :Smile: 
(il quale non è indicato in locandina per motivi tecnici ma sarà presente, come sempre quando si tratta di incontrare gli amici del C.T.!!)
... poi non vorrei dire... ma anche il nostro amico Maurizio Villani ha azzardato l'idea di giocare...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
e giocherà anche Carlo Nocera se non dovrà ripartire subito, venerdì!  :Smile: 
ora chiedo a Gianfranco Antico....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e comunque arbitra Angelo Buscema! 
> (il quale non è indicato in locandina per motivi tecnici ma sarà presente, come sempre quando si tratta di incontrare gli amici del C.T.!!)
> ... poi non vorrei dire... ma anche il nostro amico Maurizio Villani ha azzardato l'idea di giocare...
> e giocherà anche Carlo Nocera se non dovrà ripartire subito, venerdì!
> ora chiedo a Gianfranco Antico....

  
Stiamo insomma cercando di rendere INDIMENTICABILE questa partita !!  :Big Grin:  
Sarà un piacere giocare CONTRO il dott. Nocera, mitico romanista !!!!  :Wink:  
Ma .... se gioca Maurizio, impugnerà tutte le decisioni dell'arbitro Buscema ?!

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Sarà un piacere giocare CONTRO il dott. Nocera, mitico romanista !!!!

  a patto di non incontrare il totti di turno  :Big Grin: 
cattiva questa

----------


## danilo sciuto

> a patto di non incontrare il totti di turno 
> cattiva questa

  Gli amici del Commercialista Telematico sono tutte persone intelligenti !!!  :Smile:

----------


## roby

ma ci sono notizie di Lolly? lei gioca in casa..... il programma prevede anche una visita a casa sua, a gabicce, e lei non si sente?????  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> ma ci sono notizie di Lolly? lei gioca in casa..... il programma prevede anche una visita a casa sua, a gabicce, e lei non si sente?????

  Vorrà dire che andremo tutti a prelevarla a domicilio  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma ci sono notizie di Lolly? lei gioca in casa..... il programma prevede anche una visita a casa sua, a gabicce, e lei non si sente?????

  Si farà sentire, si farà sentire, ha i suoi tempi, ma risponderà .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Nube sulla festa? Tornerà in Italia giovedì! Possibili annullamenti di voli aerei. 
Speriamo proprio di NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Incrociamo le dita.

----------


## nadia

> Nube sulla festa? Tornerà in Italia giovedì! Possibili annullamenti di voli aerei. 
> Speriamo proprio di NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Incrociamo le dita.

  Tranquillo!
Soffiamo tutti insieme e via....  :Smile:

----------


## nadia

> Si farà sentire, si farà sentire, ha i suoi tempi, ma risponderà .....

  i suoi tempi continuano a passare....  :Smile: 
dov'e' andata a finire???  :Smile: 
Piu' che organizzare l'incontro a Gabicce noi non possiamo fare...
Potevamo farlo a Roma, potevamo farlo a Milano.... magari a New York...
ma abbiamo voluto scegliere Gabicce...  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Si farà sentire, si farà sentire, ha i suoi tempi, ma risponderà .....

  Miiihhhiiii come sei ottimista  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> i suoi tempi continuano a passare.... 
> dov'e' andata a finire???

  Tranquilli: ho incaricato uno sceriffo di contattarla !   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Tranquilli: ho incaricato uno sceriffo di contattarla !

   :EEK!:  .....e chi abbiamo perso nel duello?

----------


## Patty76

Tranquilli.....missione compiuta....oggi si farà sentire!!!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  
P.s. certo che potevate anche organizzare a Roma....non capisco mica queste preferenze..... :Mad:   :Cool:

----------


## iam

> Tranquilli.....missione compiuta....oggi si farà sentire!!!!!

  ecco chi era lo sceriffo.... dovevo immaginarlo  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> P.s. certo che potevate anche organizzare a Roma....non capisco mica queste preferenze

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
ma che coraggio! convegno a Marino, convegno a Sorrento.... 
mi sa che neanche se avessimo organizzato la riunione del tuo condominio saresti venuta!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> ma che coraggio! convegno a Marino, convegno a Sorrento.... 
> mi sa che neanche se avessimo organizzato la riunione del tuo condominio saresti venuta!

  Guarda che per questi eventi avevo "fior fiori" di giustificazioni.... :Cool:  
Piuttosto te, all'incontro di Rimini eri assente ingiustificato....ecco!!!! Come la mettiamo??? Io c'ero!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma che coraggio! convegno a Marino, convegno a Sorrento.... 
> mi sa che neanche se avessimo organizzato la riunione del tuo condominio saresti venuta!

  Ma ti metti contro lo sceriffo ... 
guagliò, ma che 'sciut' pazz??

----------


## sera78

in questi giorni ci sarà un mortorio pauroso...
Salutatemi la mia Romagna...

----------


## sera78

> Ma ti metti contro lo sceriffo ... 
> guagliò, ma che 'sciut' pazz??

   :EEK!:  Danilo, ma l'ubicazione del MOLO22 non ti ricorda qualcosa?????   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ragazzi io per domani sicuramente non posso (purtroppo ancora non sono riuscito a liberarmi)
magari per sabato faccio un salto anche se è un bel salto da pavia

----------


## roby

> ragazzi io per domani sicuramente non posso (purtroppo ancora non sono riuscito a liberarmi)
> magari per sabato faccio un salto anche se è un bel salto da pavia

  Ti aspettiamo!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

> i suoi tempi continuano a passare.... 
> dov'e' andata a finire??? 
> Piu' che organizzare l'incontro a Gabicce noi non possiamo fare...
> Potevamo farlo a Roma, potevamo farlo a Milano.... magari a New York...
> ma abbiamo voluto scegliere Gabicce...

  Per chi ha avuto fede ..... Lolly si è presentata puntuale a San Patrignano direttamente dal lavoro .... saltando il pranzo! 
Interventi illustri, mi è piaciuto un sacco .... ed ora vi saluto che mi aspettano per la cena....  :Smile:

----------


## Polaris

Un mattacchione il ristoratore di oggi a pranzo. Carina le barzellette che hanno raccontato.

----------


## Contabile

Beh proprio carine non direi. Comunque.... 
Un grazie di cuore a Roberto ed allo staff del CT per l'ospitalità, ai vecchi ed ai nuovi amici che ci hanno arricchito di nuove esperienze. L'unico neo il cattivo tempo di sabato che ci ha un pò scombussolato i piani.  
Ci si rivede a novembre....... Lo sapete che è già in itinere un altro incontro?  
La meta? E' ben servita da due aeroporti.......

----------


## LANNA

Mi unisco ai ringraziamenti a Roberto per TUTTO, i luoghi, l'ottima cucina romagnola, la visita a Gradara...l'opportunità di conoscere persone stupende,
per quanto riguarda la giornata piovosa di sabato...è stata fonte di grandi risate...poi...certo non mancavano gli ombrelli :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> è stata fonte di grandi risate...poi...certo non mancavano gli ombrelli

  Ridere, ridere, ALLITTERATA!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ci si rivede a novembre....... Lo sapete che è già in itinere un altro incontro?  
> La meta? E' ben servita da due aeroporti.......

  
A me risulta che sia ottobre ..........  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Più primi di novembre che fine ottobre.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Più primi di novembre che fine ottobre.

  anche a me risulta sia più verso il 21-22-23 ottobre!  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Le mie informazioni risalgono al momento della partenza di Sandro. Ossia sabato mattina.

----------


## roby

> Per chi ha avuto fede ..... Lolly si è presentata puntuale a San Patrignano direttamente dal lavoro .... saltando il pranzo! 
> Interventi illustri, mi è piaciuto un sacco .... ed ora vi saluto che mi aspettano per la cena....

  Confermo! Lolly c'era! Finalmente l'abbiamo conosciuta! Dai e dai ce l'abbiamo fatta! Grazie di essere venuta!   :Smile: 
(p.s.: è una ragazza bellissima!)  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Confermo! Lolly c'era, è una ragazza bellissima!

  Nonché di palato raffinato. Ha gustato eccome la cena al Molo22!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Le mie informazioni risalgono al momento della partenza di Sandro. Ossia sabato mattina.

  Con Sandro ci organizzeremo tra febbraio e marzo del 2011.
Sennò, tenuto conto di quanto detto da Iam, rischiamo di fare troppe cose ravvicinate.  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

> Confermo! Lolly c'era! Finalmente l'abbiamo conosciuta! Dai e dai ce l'abbiamo fatta! Grazie di essere venuta!  
> (p.s.: è una ragazza bellissima!)

  Grazie a tutto il Commercialista Telematico!  
SIETE FANTASTICI ..... non è che siete in cerca di personale? 
La cena è stata ottima, la compagnia semplicemente perfetta! 
Grazie a tutti per l'accoglienza. Ora cercherò di essere meno latitante.

----------


## Niccolò

Nonostante un navigatore che mi ha rovinato il venerdì, nonostante un tempo a dir poco inclemente, nonostante un Viale Ceccarini semivuoto e semi piovoso.... tornare da Rimini con bei ricordi pur non avendo nè visto la spiaggia nè arricchito la rubrica del cellulare con numeri rosa, significa che l'organizzazione è stata impeccabile. Volevo complimentarmi pubblicamente con Roberto per la scelta della location dell'evento, ha dimostrato una delle prime sensazioni che ho provato entrando in questo forum: prima di un gruppo di professionisti c'è un gruppo di persone.   

> ....
> Sennò, tenuto conto di quanto detto da Iam, rischiamo di fare troppe cose ravvicinate.

  Quoto il saggio administrator, meglio valutare e organizzare singolarmente ogni incontro  :Wink:    

> ....
> La cena è stata ottima, la compagnia semplicemente perfetta!
> ....

  Ragazza carina, simpatica, .... e che dimostra di sapersi accontentare  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Confermo! Lolly c'era! Finalmente l'abbiamo conosciuta! Dai e dai ce l'abbiamo fatta! Grazie di essere venuta!  
> (p.s.: è una ragazza bellissima!)

  accidenti!  :Mad:  
ho fatto a malapena in tempo si e no a vederla di sfuggita...... 
(però ha ragione Roby.... è molto carina  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lolly74

> accidenti!  
> ho fatto a malapena in tempo si e no a vederla di sfuggita...... 
> (però ha ragione Roby.... è molto carina  )

  Un altro complimento e mi monto la testa..... Mi spiace non avervi potuto raggiungere sabato ..... ma ho avuto una giornata decisamente "brutta".
Ancora un abbraccio a tutti e a rivedervi prestissimo spero.

----------


## Niccolò

> Un altro complimento e mi monto la testa.....
> .

  Colpa tua, se non ti facevi vedere invece dei complimenti avresti incassato pesanti attacchi  :Wink:   
Tieniti libera nella seconda metà di Ottobre.... anche se stavolta ti toccherà fare qualche km in più  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Tieniti libera nella seconda metà di Ottobre....

  Non è un evento del CT. Se lo facciamo per stare un pò assieme è un conto altrimenti personalmente non me ne può fregar de meno.

----------


## Contabile

Tornando invece all'incontro di RIMINI occorre fare un plauso anche all'ormai mitico LUCA. Se non ci fosse stato lui al rientro da Gradara avremmo dovuto inventarlo; nemmeno il fuori programma del piccolo incidente automobilistico che ha coinvolto il pullman ha frenato la sua semplice ed ironica ilarità. Grazie LUCA.

----------


## Niccolò

> Non è un evento del CT. Se lo facciamo per stare un pò assieme è un conto altrimenti personalmente non me ne può fregar de meno.

  Figurati a me, io sono ancora un giovane praticante!  :Stick Out Tongue:   
Per me l'evento diventa CT quando viene messo qui dentro.   

> Tornando invece all'incontro di RIMINI occorre fare un paluso anche all'ormai mitico LUCA. Se non ci fosse stato lui al rientro da Gradara avremmo dovuto inventarlo; nemmeno il fuori programma del piccolo incidente automobilistico che ha coinvolto il pullman ha frenato la sua semplice ed ironica ilarità. Grazie LUCA.

  Aggiungo anche il tour riservato a pochi, svoltosi Venerdì sera in Viale Ceccarini  :Wink:

----------


## forstmeier

Ho seguito l'incontro trasmesso in videoconferenza. 
Però la media degli utenti connessi era soltanto tra 22 e 33. Forse è più facile fare domande invece di documentarsi e seguire, gratuitamente, una videoconferenza; sempre che si riesca a seguire. 
Complimenti, fatto bene. Si poteva notare l'impegno e l'organizzazione. 
L'ultimo intervento dell Avv. che trasforma un caso 'famigliare' in un caso 'giuridico' mi ricordava tempi passati. 
Mi è venuta in mente la logica dell'osservazione ed attenzione alle cose in genere. Qualche osservazione ed attenzione in più spesso aiuterebbe a comprendere meglio le risposte e giungere ad una conclusione personale certa. 
La scuola di Management insegna 3 parole in particolare: *Conclusione Decisione Azione* 
(in mancanza di uno di questi requisiti, cambia mestiere) 
Un grazie anche da chi ha seguito da casa. 
Raimund 
.

----------


## Lolly74

> Colpa tua, se non ti facevi vedere invece dei complimenti avresti incassato pesanti attacchi   
> Tieniti libera nella seconda metà di Ottobre.... anche se stavolta ti toccherà fare qualche km in più

  Ciao Niccolò .... felice di sentire che il viaggio di rientro non ha causato deviazioni di percorso particolari ... vista l'andata!!  :Smile:  
Per metà ottobre..... si sa già il luogo? Devo prepararmi per bene! 
Ancora COMPLIMENTI a tutto lo staff del CT

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non è un evento del CT. Se lo facciamo per stare un pò assieme è un conto altrimenti personalmente non me ne può fregar de meno.

  Ovviamente uno dei tanti scopi è quello di stare insieme !  :Smile:    

> Tornando invece all'incontro di RIMINI occorre fare un plauso anche all'ormai mitico LUCA. Se non ci fosse stato lui al rientro da Gradara avremmo dovuto inventarlo; nemmeno il fuori programma del piccolo incidente automobilistico che ha coinvolto il pullman ha frenato la sua semplice ed ironica ilarità. Grazie LUCA.

  E come dimenticare la telefonata molto romantica dell'altrettanto mitico Mirco ?
"Ti chiamo dopo, che sto in pulmann" .........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Ancora rido .....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per metà ottobre..... si sa già il luogo? Devo prepararmi per bene!

  Certo che si sa .... è un posto _'e mille colore_ .....  :Wink:

----------


## iam

> Certo che si sa .... è un posto _'e mille colore_ .....

  ma è anche "'na carta sporca...."  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Ovviamente uno dei tanti scopi è quello di stare insieme !    
> E come dimenticare la telefonata molto romantica dell'altrettanto mitico Mirco ?
> "Ti chiamo dopo, che sto in pulmann" .........  
> Ancora rido .....

  e perchè.... mi hanno detto che devo liberare la stanza.... no?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

SIETE SPETTACOLARI ....... 
Comunque un complimento all'amico Contabile per la Sua dolce metà ..... SIMPATICISSIMA..... la contatterò per la meta delle mie prossime vacanze!

----------


## Patty76

e un pensiero a chi non c'era, (causa forza maggiore) no è????? 
Bravi bravi...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> e un pensiero a chi non c'era, (causa forza maggiore) no è????? 
> Bravi bravi......

  Meno male che l'hai detto te, avessi detto io "un pensiero a chi non c'era" tutti avrebbero fatto gesti scaramantici!!!!

----------


## Lolly74

Non lo abbiamo scritto .... ma abbiamo parlato di te.... un bacio

----------


## Niccolò

> Non lo abbiamo scritto .... ma abbiamo parlato di te.... un bacio

  ... io però non ho più voglia di parlare di Patty, sono 3 trasferte che mi faccio e non l'ho ancora conosciuta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Saremo costretti a fare altri convegni, prima o poi la potrò conoscere anch'io  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> ... io però non ho più voglia di parlare di Patty, sono 3 trasferte che mi faccio e non l'ho ancora conosciuta  
> Saremo costretti a fare altri convegni, prima o poi la potrò conoscere anch'io

  E' che te sei mancato al primissimo incontro di rimini......poi i miei impegni si sono per così dire...raddoppiati!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> ... io però non ho più voglia di parlare di Patty, sono 3 trasferte che mi faccio e non l'ho ancora conosciuta  
> Saremo costretti a fare altri convegni, prima o poi la potrò conoscere anch'io

  ...per l'admin... 
hai visto come si fa a far partecipare gli utenti ai convegni??????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

> ...per l'admin... 
> hai visto come si fa a far partecipare gli utenti ai convegni??????

  Certo che quando ci si mette lo "sceriffo" ..... tutti in riga  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> non è che siete in cerca di personale?

  ... effettivamente uno studio commerciale molto vicino al commercialista telematico sta cercando un'impiegata residente a Rimini, per la tenuta delle contabilità...

----------


## iam

> ... effettivamente uno studio commerciale molto vicino al commercialista telematico sta cercando un'impiegata residente a Rimini, per la tenuta delle contabilità...

  .... e non che può servire anche un umile consulente del lavoro?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(posso iniziare anche dallo svuotamento dei cestini e la rimozione dei chewingum sotto le scrivanie)

----------


## iam

> Beh proprio carine non direi. Comunque....

  infatti, sono d'accordo con l'amico Contabile!
Non capisco come possa polaris dire che erano simpatiche!  :Frown:

----------


## stuppaintuppa

> infatti, sono d'accordo con l'amico Contabile!
> Non capisco come possa polaris dire che erano simpatiche!

  per carità... i gusti sono gusti!
Ma come fate tu e Contabile a dire che le barzellette del simpatico romagnolo non erano piacevoli? 
Mica si era in un convento.... suvvia Iam cerca di essere un pò meno ipocrita puritano!

----------


## iam

> per carità... i gusti sono gusti!
> Ma come fate tu e Contabile a dire che le barzellette del simpatico romagnolo non erano piacevoli? 
> Mica si era in un convento.... suvvia Iam cerca di essere un pò meno ipocrita puritano!

  non capisco l'acredine del tuo intervento. :Confused: 
Se tu ti sei divertito/a mi fa piacere per te.
I gusti sono gusti ed in qualche modo riflesso dell'anima (all'anima deli..... tuoi)

----------


## ELIBATNOC

> Mica si era in un convento.... suvvia Iam cerca di essere un pò meno ipocrita puritano!

   

> I gusti sono gusti ed in qualche modo riflesso dell'anima (all'anima deli..... tuoi)

  sono d'accordo sia con Iam che con Stuppaintuppa. 
Del resto Polaris ha evidenziato una problematica sociale che attanaglia il vivere quotidiano di tutti noi. 
Complimenti per il forum

----------


## iam

> infatti, sono d'accordo con l'amico Contabile!
> Non capisco come possa polaris dire che erano simpatiche!

  io invece non sono d'accordo con me.  :Cool:  
Quoto Polaris e Contabile che pensano che le battute erano carine (del resto hanno rallegrato una mattinata meteorologicamente un pò grigia) :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... effettivamente uno studio commerciale molto vicino al commercialista telematico sta cercando un'impiegata residente a Rimini, per la tenuta delle contabilità...

  Qualcuno è in cerca di un praticante?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lolly74

> Qualcuno è in cerca di un praticante?

  Ci avevo pensato pure io a fare la praticante .... sono troppo vecchia ormai....

----------


## Niccolò

> Ci avevo pensato pure io a fare la praticante .... sono troppo vecchia ormai....

  Non si è mai troppo vecchi per cominciare  :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

> Non si è mai troppo vecchi per cominciare

  Non ne sono molto convinta..... ma lo sai quanti hanni ho?
Ormai è un sogno che ho abbandonato da un pezzetto.

----------


## convegnetto

> ... effettivamente uno studio commerciale molto vicino al commercialista telematico sta cercando un'impiegata residente a Rimini, per la tenuta delle contabilità...

   

> .... e non che può servire anche un umile consulente del lavoro?  
> (posso iniziare anche dallo svuotamento dei cestini e la rimozione dei chewingum sotto le scrivanie)

   

> Qualcuno è in cerca di un praticante?

  *C*ollocamento *T*elematico  :Big Grin:

----------


## inter3MA

> (posso iniziare anche dallo svuotamento dei cestini e la rimozione dei chewingum sotto le scrivanie)

  Io sono disponibile a lavorare come cestino.  :Smile:    

> sono d'accordo sia con Iam che con Stuppaintuppa. 
> Del resto Polaris ha evidenziato una problematica sociale che attanaglia il vivere quotidiano di tutti noi. 
> Complimenti per il forum

   

> io invece non sono d'accordo con me.  
> Quoto Polaris e Contabile che pensano che le battute erano carine (del resto hanno rallegrato una mattinata meteorologicamente un pò grigia)

  Concordo con chi è d'accordo.
Ma non posso essere d'accordo con chi non è d'accordo. 
E su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo.   :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Io sono disponibile a lavorare come cestino.

  .... a questo punto io pure come portaombrelli.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .... però... sto pensando dove potrebbero riporre gli ombrelli.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
no forse è meglio di no!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fabioalessandro

ragazzi mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo a non esserci (ancora devo finire le certificazioni ici sto da 15 giorni e ancora non si vede la fine)
e non lo dico per farmi bello ma veramente mi è dispiaciuto moltissimo
avrei veramente voluto conoscervi tutti
x sabato mattina pioveva a dirotto quindi ho lasciato perdere
ma la prossima riunione nella città con 2 aereoporti (spero di aver capito bene qual'è quindi vicinissimo casa)
anzi mi vorrei scusare per aver dato la mia quasi certa partecipazione 
ps @ danilo
ora ho il tuo cell. spera che passa la legge sulle intercettazioni altrimenti....... :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> ragazzi mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo a non esserci (ancora devo finire le certificazioni ici sto da 15 giorni e ancora non si vede la fine)
> e non lo dico per farmi bello ma veramente mi è dispiaciuto moltissimo
> avrei veramente voluto conoscervi tutti
> x sabato mattina pioveva a dirotto quindi ho lasciato perdere
> ma la prossima riunione nella città con 2 aereoporti (spero di aver capito bene qual'è quindi vicinissimo casa)
> anzi mi vorrei scusare per aver dato la mia quasi certa partecipazione 
> ps @ danilo
> ora ho il tuo cell. spera che passa la legge sulle intercettazioni altrimenti.......

  Ciao  :Smile: 
e se invece la città fosse quella delle tue origini??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dai, non puoi mancare.

----------


## fabioalessandro

ma non si parlava di 2 aereoporti quindi se da aprile non hanno costruito un altro non dovrebbe essere lei
la prossima volta non mancherò per nulla al mondo

----------


## LANNA

> ....la prossima volta non mancherò per nulla al mondo

  Ok, ovunque si faccia, tu non mancherai.  :Smile:  
Una promessa è una promessa  :Wink:

----------


## iam

ho la sensazione che a qualcuno si girerà la cistifellea su se stessa facendo un doppio carpiato mortale intorno al pancreas leggendo questi ultimi post....    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> ho la sensazione che a qualcuno si girerà la cistifellea su se stessa facendo un doppio carpiato mortale intorno al pancreas leggendo questi ultimi post....

  No comment...

----------


## Contabile

> ma non si parlava di 2 aereoporti

  I due aeroporti fanno riferimento al VENETO  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:    

> la prossima volta non mancherò per nulla al mondo

  Se dovesse capitare di nuovo che sarai assente avrai sempre torto tu!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> I due aeroporti fanno riferimento al VENETO      
> Se dovesse capitare di nuovo che sarai assente avrai sempre torto tu!

  ops veneto 
non sapevo che ci fosse una città con 2 aereoporti pure li
"gnurant" che sono 
una promessa è una promessa non mancherò
anzi prendo la palla al balzo per sapere se andate a napoli per la convention dei commercialisti?

----------


## Contabile

Non c'è una città con due aeroporti ma si tratta di una città che può essere servita dall'aeroporto di Verona e/o Venezia.

----------


## Contabile

> anzi prendo la palla al balzo per sapere se andate a napoli per la convention dei commercialisti?

  Ma ci sei o ci fai?  :Big Grin:  
Non leggi cosa si scrive?  :Mad:

----------


## fabioalessandro

dopo 23 pagine uno si dimentica 
dovrei rileggerle tutte 
.....e poi come sei cattivo sigh
ricordati che sono stato l'unico che ti ha sempre difeso :-(

----------


## danilo sciuto

> una promessa è una promessa non mancherò
> anzi prendo la palla al balzo per sapere se andate a napoli per la convention dei commercialisti?

  Ma secondo te, il "Commercialista" telematico potrebbe mai mancare a quela "convention" ?  :Wink:

----------


## fabioalessandro

non mi ricordavo di aver letto nulla a riguardo 
ma come già detto non ricordo neanche cosa ho mangiato l'altro ieri sera....
dite che avrò un problema?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sera78

> ops veneto 
> non sapevo che ci fosse una città con 2 aereoporti pure li
> "gnurant" che sono

  "gnurant" è una espressione romagnola!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

> una promessa è una promessa non mancherò
> anzi prendo la palla al balzo per sapere se andate a napoli per la convention dei commercialisti?

  Neppure io sapevo di Napoli!
Mi erudite?????

----------


## fabioalessandro

> "gnurant" è una espressione romagnola!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> so poliglotta  
> Neppure io sapevo di Napoli!
> Mi erudite?????

  allora i rimba passano a due  :Big Grin:  (ovviamente scherzo)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> allora i rimba passano a due  (ovviamente scherzo)

  Ma perchè rimba ? 
Abbiamo detto che a Napoli ci saremo ....  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

il rimba era riferito a sera78 visto che siamo in due a non ricordare dell'evento di napoli
che tra l'altro sono felicissimo perchè ci vedremo ancora prima dell'altro evento di cui sopra (città servita da più aereoporti) 
quindi siete tutti ospiti di me e lanna  :Mad: 
anzi direi solo di lanna visto che ormai sono "lumbard"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> quindi siete tutti ospiti di me e lanna 
> anzi direi solo di lanna visto che ormai sono "lumbard"

   :Confused:  perchè mi hai messo la faccina arrabbiata?? 
Chettoffatto io??
Oggi non ci si capisce sul forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

Date maggiori informazioni a questa povera rimbambitona sull'evento di Napoli???????

----------


## fabioalessandro

la faccina arrabiata è riferita al fatto che sono tutti nostri ospiti (sai che conto)
quindi elegantemente mi sono defilato lasciando il conto a te sola  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fabioalessandro

Da Napoli l'Italia che vogliamo
Si presenta il congresso in scena a ottobre 2010. Siciliotti: Idee per un Paese migliore
Commercialisti italiani per tre giorni a congresso a Napoli nel 2010. L'appuntamento, in programma il 21, 22 e 23 ottobre alla Mostra d'Oltremare. sarà presentato oggi (ore 11) nel corso di una conferenza stampa presso la sede napoletana dell'Ordine dei dottori commercialisti e degli esperti contabili, in piazza dei Martiri. Intervengono, tra gli altri, il presidente nazionale Claudio Siciliotti e quello partenopeo, Achille Coppola. "La scelta di Napoli - afferma Siciliotti - nasce dall'auspico che proprio da qui possa partire il riscatto del Mezzogiorno". 
(non so se posso postare il link dell'articolo)

----------


## LANNA

> la faccina arrabiata è riferita al fatto che sono tutti nostri ospiti (sai che conto)
> quindi elegantemente mi sono defilato lasciando il conto a te sola

  quindi hai anticipato la mia espressione...ora capisco...e poi dicono che la cavalleria è scomparsa  :Big Grin: 
Comunque anche iam è partenopeo, quindi si divide  :Big Grin: 
ciao :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> .....e poi come sei cattivo sigh
> ricordati che sono stato l'unico che ti ha sempre difeso :-(

  Io cattivo?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Non ce la faccio più a non contorcermi dalle risate.!!!!!!!

----------


## iam

> Comunque anche iam è partenopeo, quindi si divide

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   
e ma.... e ma sei....     :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> e ma.... e ma sei....

  Mammamia che braccine corte che ci sono in giro...penso io a tutto, non mi voglio perdere per pochi soldi....  
Caramelle per tutti!!  :Big Grin:  ...e crepi l'avarizia :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

se la metti su questo piano
io allora porterò acqua minerale per tutti
ps l'acqua la prendo gassata ok?

----------


## iam

> se la metti su questo piano
> io allora porterò acqua minerale per tutti
> ps l'acqua la prendo gassata ok?

  bhè si tratta proprio di essere generosi non posso tirarmi indietro. 
Offro boccate d'aria fresca di posillipo a tutti!  :Wink:    :Big Grin:

----------


## convegnetto

> Mammamia che braccine corte che ci sono in giro...penso io a tutto, non mi voglio perdere per pochi soldi....  
> Caramelle per tutti!!  ...e crepi l'avarizia

   

> se la metti su questo piano
> io allora porterò acqua minerale per tutti
> ps l'acqua la prendo gassata ok?

   

> bhè si tratta proprio di essere generosi non posso tirarmi indietro. 
> Offro boccate d'aria fresca di posillipo a tutti!

    :Confused:  :Confused:  Convegno a Napoli...o a Genova??

----------


## iam

> Convegno a Napoli...o a Genova??

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   cattiva questa!!!  
(meno male che non mi pare ci siano utenti Genovesi)  :Big Grin:

----------


## convegnetto

> cattiva questa!!!  
> (meno male che non mi pare ci siano utenti Genovesi)

  E' un ottima dote essere parsimoniosi.

----------


## Niccolò

> E' un ottima dote essere parsimoniosi.

  D'accordo sull'esser parsimoniosi.... ma non risparmiare anche sugli apostrofi!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## convegnetto

> D'accordo sull'esser parsimoniosi.... ma non risparmiare anche sugli apostrofi!

  Sc hai rag. refus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Non ne sono molto convinta..... ma lo sai quanti hanni ho?
> Ormai è un sogno che ho abbandonato da un pezzetto.

  Certo che so quanti anni hai: 74, c'è scritto nel tuo nick  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Fossi in te, se lo vuoi fare, inizierei a pensarci seriamente. Anzi, ti consiglio un film: Faccia a faccia.

----------


## Contabile

Quanti ieri sera hanno visto il programma di ALBERTO ANGELA e con la mente sono tornati alla "stanza del chirurgo" ed al nostro cicerone LUCA BIANCHI?  :Big Grin:  
E' stata una bella emozione rivedere quei luoghi anche se solo attraverso il piccolo schermo.

----------


## fabioalessandro

cavolo per vedermi draquila mi sono completamente dimenticato di superquark...che amo 
bello? 
ps ieri il mio ordine mi ha inviato la partecipazione o meglio la brochure dell'evento di napoli

----------

